# Calvacade Of Pigeons



## re92346mos (Jul 21, 2005)

Hi all, the Calvacade Of Pigeons Show is this Saturday in Fresno if you would like to come out and see some good looking birds mark your calanders! Tanya I will have your Homer there for you I will be in the Modena Section most of the time.. Rena


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

It's November 3-4. We're planning on going.


----------



## re92346mos (Jul 21, 2005)

*Calvacade of Pigeons*



Birdmom4ever said:


> It's November 3-4. We're planning on going.


Ty I would of been the only person there!!!!! I was going Friday


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

If it works like our show, and I think it does because they told us we had until 9:00 p.m. Friday to check our birds in, the main event is Saturday. You would see some birds Friday evening but Saturday would be the best day to go. Then you could watch some of the judging, too.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Cathy, good luck at the show. Hope you and Rena can get lots of pictures for us.


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Thanks, Maggie!


----------



## re92346mos (Jul 21, 2005)

Lol thank you for the corrections. Well I would of got first with my birds at least if I went this Saturday because I would of been the only one there! Too many Shows going on I cant keep up with them.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

re92346mos said:


> Lol thank you for the corrections. Well I would of got first with my birds at least if I went this Saturday because I would of been the only one there! Too many Shows going on I cant keep up with them.


Too funny, Rena  

Terry


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Rena, did you enter your birds in the show? Do you belong to the Central Valley Pigeon Club? I had a little trouble finding the information and just made the deadline last week after the the club's president was kind enough to e-mail me the entry form and information. 

I'll try to remember to take some pictures this time and post them for you guys.


----------



## zoo keeper (Oct 3, 2004)

Rena,

Thank you for getting my homer. I am sure he will be happy to be home. I showed Heather a picture of Frills and she is excited to get them as well. Tanya


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

*Cavalcade*

Rena, I was in a rush to get out the door and didn't have a chance to check the forum before we left. Were you there today? If you will be there tomorrow try and catch us as we'll be there until the show ends around noon. I'm tall and slender and will be wearing jeans and a brown corduroy jacket. I have short brown hair and wear glasses. 

My Tagenrog hen got Best of Breed again, but there was only one other Tagenrog there besides my young cock and hen. One of my rollers got Best Young Cock but he missed out on being a champion because he is too fat.  

Had a great time and it's a very nice show. We took lots of pictures and I'll post some when we get home.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Congratulations on your wins, Birdmom! I hope you and Rena had a chance to meet and talk a bit.

Rena .. let us know how you did, please.

Terry


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Thanks, Terry. Unfortunately Rena and I never connected...maybe next year. We'll probably go again, as it was a very enjoyable show and group of people. It was smaller than our Great Western show, but still lots of nice birds to see and folks to visit with. One small disappointment was that there was no "Best Rare Breed" competition, perhaps because there weren't many rare breeds there. But I sure saw a lot of lovely fantails and Modenas. And next year I hope to take some nuns. I was surprised that no nuns were entered, although there were a few for sale. 

I wound up selling a roller hen to a fancier from Visalia. I hadn't planned to sell her but he really liked her and I wasn't doing much with her, so I went ahead and let him have her. Visalia happens to be the central valley town my dad grew up in. We used to go there several times a year back when my grandma was alive and that's how I got my first pigeons. I was 13 years old and Grandma's next door neighbor had some pigeons. He saw me admiring them over the fence and asked if I wanted them, which of course I did. He was getting into raising doves instead. My mom let me take them and that's how I first got pigeons. There were a couple white homers, two white garden fantails and a couple other homers. And now one of my pigeons is going to live in Visalia. Kind of ironic. I hope she'll have lots of beautiful babies for that man--seemed like a nice guy. 

Will post pictures as soon as I find the camera.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Cathy, that is a super sweet story of how you got into raising pigeons.

Congratulations on your wins and will be looking forward to pictures.


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

*Cavalcade Pix*

Ok...retrieved the camera from the bottom of my knitting bag, so here goes. First, my Taganrogs and almond roller cock:


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

*Cavalcade Pix*

Now a West of England Tumbler (a breed I greatly admire, btw) and Modenas:


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

*Cavalcade Pix*

My friend Jesse and me, show rollers, more Westies:


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

*Cavalcade Pix*

Last but not least, some beautiful Jacobins:


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Very nice pictures. Lovely birds (and the humans, too  )


----------

